
Show HN: A Clojure-based on-demand delivery routing system - elwell
https://github.com/Purple-Services
======
elwell
Backstory:

We did our last delivery back in late Spring of 2017, though we had
experienced a decent amount of traction. The economics of on-demand gas
delivery are difficult. B2B (e.g., delivery to car dealerships) seems to be
profitable, but it is tough to achieve a price point high enough to warrant
B2C sales (though perhaps in some ZIP codes it is possible (e.g., 90210)).

It was a fun ride, especially getting to use Clojure. I was the founding
engineer (converted from an independent contract), so had plenty of room to
make tech decisions.

Besides Clojure, there's a mobile app at that link as well, using Sencha Touch
Framework. At the time we closed up shop, I had been experimenting with React
Native + CLJS.

You'll also find an repo called opt that contains some interesting routing
optimization algorithms that I did not write (warning, it's one long Java
file).

 _On a related note, I 'm currently looking for Clojure job opportunities._

~~~
joeATkira
Hi elwell, Kira Systems is a Clojure shop and we are always looking for
individuals with a desire to try new things and build something great. We're
based in Canada but have people working remotely. If you're interested, don't
hesitate to reach out. You can find more information here:
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4122223002](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4122223002)

~~~
mac01021
So you'll consider applicants who live in the USA (not Canadian citizen) and
would need to be 100% remote?

------
j_m_b
I worked on this as well, mainly on the dashboard-* and portal-* repos. I
actually found this position on the Who's Hiring thread here on HN. Happy to
answer any questions!

